# Northern Lights: Choral Works by Ola Gjeilo



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Phoenix Chorale
Northern Lights: Choral Works by Ola Gjeilo

Release Date January 30, 2012
Duration59:37
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay 28, 2011 - May 30, 2011
Recording Location
Camelback Bible Church, Paradise Valley, Arizona

4R


----------

